# Skinny Mickey Mouse Platy



## Nitro (May 30, 2012)

I noticed my platy has been really skinny and she is curved too. 

Very similar to this post here
http://www.fishforums.net/index.php?/topic/225403-very-thin-platy/page__p__1867218#entry1867218

Skinny, Bent spine, red anus.

She is showing most of the symptoms there. Please help what should I do?

I will try and post pics soon.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Medicated food and water. Which med depends on which parasite. Can you get good pics, or grab some poo with a tweezers and put in under a microscope (that how I found tape worms). Ask where you got her if the store has had an issue. The easiest to find parasite meds are metronidazole and Prazi-Pro, but they won't do the trick for something like camallanous worms.


----------

